# Garage landing platform



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If your ledger is attached to the wall, you are fine.
And it looks good and heavy duty.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would probably anchor with a simple peg drilled into the concrete and the post set over top of it. Glue is optional.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It needs to be anchored enough so when 3 teenagers sit on the rail it don't flop over. because some car could get hurt.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That's way too elaborate. The level of the landing should not meet the high point, it should be halfway down so you step down onto the landing and then it's one more step down to garage level. This assumes those two steps don't exceed code max. Don't need railings, especially not parallel to the door. At the very most put a handrail at right angle to the door.

Don't know how big the garage is or what your vehicles are, but every square foot you give up to that thing is lost storage space. Don't anchor it to anything, it will be heavy enough that it won't move.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If the door is out swinging code requires the top step to be a landing that extends at least 36". If it isn't please disregard the previous statement.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

The door swings into the house. So I guess the platform can be one step down.

Right now it is three steps into the house from garage level. So the platform would be two steps high and I'm thinking that can give enough clearance to hide stuff underneath. The garage ceiling is also very high so the platform can allow for "some" access to shelves higher up towards the ceiling.

I agree about the garage space. There's never enough space no matter what. So I'm trying to use the space sparingly.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the input.



007noob said:


> The door swings into the house. So I guess the platform can be one step down.
> 
> Right now it is three steps into the house from garage level. So the platform would be two steps high and I'm thinking that can give enough clearance to hide stuff underneath. The garage ceiling is also very high so the platform can allow for "some" access to shelves higher up towards the ceiling.
> 
> I agree about the garage space. There's never enough space no matter what. So I'm trying to use the space sparingly.


----------

